# Info par produktiem >  Viasat PlusHD

## pepelito

Kāds ir lietojis? Kā funkcijas strādā?

----------


## Delfins

kādas vēl f-jas... satelītam ir tikai viena f-ja - bilde... pārējais nafig nav vajadzīgs.. izņemot EPG

----------


## cafe

šai mantai vēl ir hhd uz 250 gb tākā ļoti noderīga štelle   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Delfins

nopērc  mini-itx + DVB-S2 karte + HDD .. vot tev i tjuners.

----------


## Raimonds1

ir 2 galvas, abas uz Sirius, paralēli var vienu kanālu skatīties, otru rakstīt.

----------


## Delfins

raimond, tas ir ar vienu uztvereju?

----------


## Slowmo

Tjūnerim vajaedzētu būt Pace TDS850NV
Var pagoglēt informāciju par to, ja interesē

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.boot.lv/forums/index.php?/to ... zentacija/

----------


## cafe

tenikasapskati.lv forumā bija diskusija par šo - http://www.tehnikasapskati.lv/index.php ... 54&catid=2 rakstīts, ka visā visumā ir ok

----------

